# Lucky's Action Picture!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am going to enter this into the contest...Thoughts?


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww. That is a cute betta. Might win never know. I think hes got a good chance!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks alot!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww, that is so cute! You have a good chance at winning!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:thankyou:


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Very very cute! I love him!
Good luck!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool shot!! 
Is he jumping out of the water?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic of Lucky!


----------

